# NuVet Plus, anyone heard of it or tried it?



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried NuVet Plus?

I am looking around for something else to give Lila besides the Nupro. She might be allergic to it, so I have been surfing the web looking for something else I can give her.
I came across NuVet Plus. It sounds good, but cost more then the Nupro. Which I don't mind, but I want to make sure it's worth it before I buy it.
I would like to know if maybe someone here on chi-ppl has used NuVet Plus, or knows anything about it.
This is the link to their website.
Please tell me what you guys think. I value all your opinions and suggestions. 

Thanks!!!

http://www.nuvet.com/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never used it, but was told by a Chi breeder last year that it is a wonderful product. She swears by it and gives it to all of her Chi's. If you try it, I'd love to know how it is working for you all.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

TLI said:


> I have never used it, but was told by a Chi breeder last year that it is a wonderful product. She swears by it and gives it to all of her Chi's. If you try it, I'd love to know how it is working for you all.



Thanks Teresa! I will definitely let you know how it goes if I do buy it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

they say that becuase they get paid to. If you call them they will send you a sample of it before you buy. 

I've passed up a breeder because she said i HAD to buy the stuff for the life of the dog or she's going to take it back. The more the owners buy from the company and use there code the more money the breeder gets on the montly check they send them . Up worths to $200 to push this pill which is why so many breeders have it on they site.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Kioana said:


> they say that becuase they get paid to. If you call them they will send you a sample of it before you buy.
> 
> I've passed up a breeder because she said i HAD to buy the stuff for the life of the dog or she's going to take it back. The more the owners buy from the company and use there code the more money the breeder gets on the montly check they send them . Up worths to $200 to push this pill which is why so many breeders have it on they site.


Kioana,
Yeah, I have seen it on some of the breeders websites I went to today, and I have wondered why I need a number when I purchase it. 
I also went on to Maxx's breeders website and she has it on hers. I never noticed it before.
Have you heard anything negative about it? Is it all hype??
So far, I have only found one negative review for NuVet Plus. 
Thanks for the info.!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have seen that supplement on websites also! Is it like a pyramid marketing product where you get referral money for people that purchase it? Hmmmm..... I know I've seen several chi breeders websites who say you HAVE to use the supplement too as part of the contract. 

I do know some show people like "IN" supplement. It is a lecithin based nugget. I also know some people who use "Solid Gold's Seameal" powder supplement and like it also. There is also "Missing Link" which is readily available at Petco, etc. and is well liked by many. I suggest you look at ingredients and testimonials from people who have used these! I am currently using Missing Link for my two cats and to tell the truth, haven't seen any difference in skin or coat. I think I'll buy the Nupro for them next time.

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i don't know anything about it , i sent away for the free sample , got all the info and never read any of it. 
Jasper stole the package because i had toys on top and he ate the packet and it made him sick. He threw up for 2 days mainly it was the pill, same color and the bits that's init.

They said it's all natual but i doubt it beacuse why would it make him sick? Took him to the vet and they just told me to make sure he gets it all out and feed chicken and rice. so i didn't even bother reading the stuff and threw it out


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry I don't know anything about NuVet Plus, but I just thought I'd share that my holistic vet highly recommends Missing Link. The only reason I chose Nupro over Missing Link was because I liked Nupro's ingredients better. That said, I haven't tried Missing Link but I thought I'd share that my vet highly recommends it. 

Good luck with your search, I hope you find something good that agrees with Lila.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Sorry I don't know anything about NuVet Plus, but I just thought I'd share that my holistic vet highly recommends Missing Link. The only reason I chose Nupro over Missing Link was because I liked Nupro's ingredients better. That said, I haven't tried Missing Link but I thought I'd share that my vet highly recommends it.
> 
> Good luck with your search, I hope you find something good that agrees with Lila.


Thanks Valerie! I will be checking out Missing Link. 
After looking into the NuVet more, I don't like that I have to use a code and that someone gets money because I buy it. It might be a great product, but I'm just not sold on it. At least not yet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah, so NuVet is one of those products that may be awesome, but more about the mighty dollar. Sounds like the Missing Link is a great choice.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry I dont know about the NuVet Plus. 
But you can tray the fish Oil. Alot of people recommend it and found great result. The only thing is it takes a long time to see the result. 



Brodysmom said:


> I am currently using Missing Link for my two cats and to tell the truth, haven't seen any difference in skin or coat. I think I'll buy the Nupro for them next time.
> 
> Brodysmom


I give my Lily Nupro. and she loves it. And her coat and skin are beautiful.  
Plus she things it's a treat. After her grooming season every morning she waits for it and if I forgot to give it to her she well wait in the same spot were I always give her the Nupro and just stares at me. lol And I'm like owww Lily I'm so sorry here you go. lol


----------

